# Impossible reinstaller OS9



## david84100 (18 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis tout nouveau ici.
J'ai récupéré de mon oncle un imac g3 400mhz DV, orange.
Je voulais le vendre mais avant je voulais formater le disque dur, on sait jamais qui récupère l'ordinateur. J'ai donc mis le cd orange qui venait avec l'ordi, celui qui a écrit Restauration de logiciels et appuyé sur C au démarrage.
Je démarre bien sur le cd, je formate bien le HD (10 go), je choisis effacer avec Mac OS étendu et j'appuie sur restaurer.
J'ai des photos du message, mais, j'arrive pas à les mettre ici.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2013)

Et pourquoi tu n'as pas utilisé.. la methode standard?
le CD1?
(celui pour l'install de l'OS , qui en passant a l'option efffacer les comptes/ne pas effacer les comptes)


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> (celui pour l'install de l'OS , qui en passant a l'option efffacer les comptes/ne pas effacer les comptes)



Ça, c'est de l'OS X, mon bon, là, on parle d'OS 9, où il n'existe pas de telle option, la notion de compte était encore embryonnaire à cette époque, et ils n'étaient pas affectés par l'installation du système !

Cela dit, le texte du message d'erreur rencontré serait intéressant, même s'il n'est pas en photo !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2013)

boudiou mécévré
mes zekuzes
:sick::sick:
c'est l'époque d'avant les imacg3  livrés avec OSX (seuls  les tous derniers etaient livrés avec)
e même si pas mal de gens upgradaient ensuite vers  les OSX..

et j'aurai dû m'en rappeler j'ai utilisé des  imac g3   en 100% prè- OSX
(dont certains  où furent mis -Pascal 77 on ne rit pas - Cheetah et Puma   look nouveau -OSX-  mais trèèèès brouillons, à coté Jaguar faisait figure de rolls)


----------



## david84100 (18 Mai 2013)

Merci pour les reponses.
Le message dit : 
La restauration de la configuration "iMac HD.img" sur le volume "Macintosh HD" a échoué.
Sur le coin haut gauche il y a un triangle fond jaune et ! en rouge.
Sur le coin bas gauche il y a -36 écrit.
Si cela peut vous aider.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2013)

-36, c'est un problème de lecture/écriture, il me semble, ton disque doit avoir un problème. Sur le CD il doit y avoir une application nommée SOS Disque, lance là et vérifie le disque, pour voir !


----------



## david84100 (18 Mai 2013)

*Vérification du disque "Macintosh HD"*
Vérification des structures "HFS" du volume.
Problème : Master Directory Block needs minor repair , 1, 0
*Réparation du disque en cours.*
Vérification des structures "HFS Plus" du volume.
Problème :  InvalidBTree node size , 3, 0
*Vérification terminée. Des problèmes ont été décélés, mais "S.O.S Disque" ne peut les corriger.*

Mais je veux rajouter que l'ordinateur fonctionnait normalement avant que j'essaie de le formater.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2013)

david84100 a dit:


> *Vérification du disque "Macintosh HD"*
> Vérification des structures "HFS" du volume.
> Problème : Master Directory Block needs minor repair , 1, 0
> *Réparation du disque en cours.*
> ...



Comme disais maître Yoda : "_Essai ? Il n'y a pas d'essai ! Fais le  Ou ne le fais pas !_" 

Tu n'as plus qu'à lui refaire un nouveau formatage !


----------



## david84100 (19 Mai 2013)

J'ai déjà essayé.
J'ai fait l'opération au moins vingt fois, avec OS étendu, journal, en fait j'ai essayé toutes les options, mais toujours le même message d'erreur.
J'ai essayé aussi d'installer l'OS sur un disque externe en usb, même message d'erreur.
J'ai aussi démonté le disque dur de l'imac et je l'ai branché sur mon pc avec une nappe IDE et je l'ai reformaté la bas aussi, même message d'erreur.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Eventuellement refaire la partition du HD ... éventuellement


----------



## david84100 (19 Mai 2013)

Bonjour Albert,
On fait comment ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2013)

Si le disque a été formaté sur un PC, il ne peut plus fonctionner sur le Mac, si tu le formates sous OS X, il faut le partitionner, remplacer "actuel" par "1 partition", ça active le bouton "Options", tu cliques dessus, et tu choisis "Carte de partition Apple" (formaté sur un PC, il doit-être en MBR), puis ensuite "Mac OS étendu" tout court, tu formates, puis tu reviens sur l'onglet "effacer, et là tu reformates (toujours en Mac OS étendu tout court, mais en cochant l'option de compatibilité OS 9.

Sinon, tu le formates sous OS 9 (depuis Outil disque sur le CD), c'est encore le mieux.

Si ça ne marche pas, faudra faire un examen de surface avec un logiciel approprié.

Pour le disque USB, c'est normal, les Mac "PPC" (G3, G4 ou G5) ne peuvent démarrer sur un disque externe qu'en Firewire. Il existe bien une combine pour les faire démarrer sur un disque USB, mais elle ne fonctionne qu'avec Mac OS 10.4 ou plus récent.


----------



## david84100 (19 Mai 2013)

Je l'ai reformaté à nouveau après le passage sur le Pc .
Il est reconnu et tout ça, mais il donne toujours le même message d'erreur, que ça soit avant ou après le passage cd.
Je vais essayer de lire le cd avec un lecteur externe, pour voir.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2013)

Salut *David*.

Normalement tu devrais avoir un CD orange «_Installation de Logiciels_» en plus du CD «_Restauration de Logiciels_». Les 2 étaient fournis avec les G3 et si tu veux vendre le tien, il te faut les céder tous les deux au nouveau propriétaire.

Comme *pascalformac* en avait fait mention, c'est ce CD je pense que tu devrais utiliser pour une clean install de Mac OS 9 sur ton G3.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *David*.
> 
> Normalement tu devrais avoir un CD orange «_Installation de Logiciels_» en plus du CD «_Restauration de Logiciels_». Les 2 étaient fournis avec les G3 et si tu veux vendre le tien, il te faut les céder tous les deux au nouveau propriétaire.
> 
> Comme *pascalformac* en avait fait mention, c'est ce CD je pense que tu devrais utiliser pour une clean install de Mac OS 9 sur ton G3.



Encore faut-il l'avoir, et non, il ne "lui faut pas" les céder tous les deux au nouveau propriétaire, il ne doit les lui céder que s'il les a, et s'il ne les a pas, rien ne s'oppose tout de même à ce qu'il vende le Mac.

Cela dit, vendre un iMac DV 400, faut pas rêver, on en trouve à 10-15 &#8364; dans les brocantes (l'an dernier, j'ai même vu un eMac (G4, donc) à 1,42 Ghz à 25 &#8364 !


----------



## david84100 (19 Mai 2013)

C'est ce que j'ai fait.
J'ai utilisé l'un des 2 cd oranges.
C'est pas pour autant que ça fonctionne.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

david84100 a dit:


> *Je l'ai reformaté à nouveau après le passage sur le Pc *.
> Il est reconnu et tout ça, mais il donne toujours le même message d'erreur, que ça soit avant ou après le passage cd.
> Je vais essayer de lire le cd avec un lecteur externe, pour voir.



As-tu bien relu, et fait ce que Pascal 77 t'a mis 





> Si le disque a été formaté sur un PC, il ne peut plus fonctionner sur le Mac, si tu le formates sous OS X, *il faut le partitionner, remplacer "actuel" par "1 partition", ça active le bouton "Options", tu cliques dessus, et tu choisis "Carte de partition Apple" (formaté sur un PC, il doit-être en MBR), puis ensuite "Mac OS étendu" tout court, tu formates*, _puis tu reviens sur l'onglet "effacer, et là tu reformates (toujours en Mac OS étendu tout court, mais en cochant l'option de compatibilité OS 9_.
> 
> Sinon, tu le formates sous OS 9 (depuis Outil disque sur le CD), c'est encore le mieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> As-tu bien relu, et fait ce que Pascal 77 t'a mis



Oui, mais pour ça il faut qu'il ait un Mac sous OS X, ce dont je ne suis pas sûr du tout (j'ai même l'impression du contraire).


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2013)

À ma connaissance tout CD intitulé «_Restauration de Logiciels_ avait valeur de CD n°2 flanqué d'un CD n° 1 intitulé «Installation de Logiciels. Voici un visuel des 'ceusses' de ma _Palourde G3_ :




J'insiste formellement : le *CD d'Install* est le *n° 1*.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais pour ça il faut qu'il ait un Mac sous OS X, ce dont je ne suis pas sûr du tout (j'ai même l'impression du contraire).



Un CD de Snow Léopard ferait l'affaire pour refaire la partition, non!!
Ou carrément changer de DD.


----------



## david84100 (19 Mai 2013)

Oui voilà, c'est ca les 2 CD que j'ai.
Mais il y a marqué aussi, pour les modèles Imac DV.
J'utilise celui qui a marqué Restauration de logiciels.
Installation de logiciels, ne se passe rien, j'arrive au fond d'écran avec les cd cd cd au fond mais aucune option, rien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h31 ----------

Et il y a pas marqué Ibook, il y a marqué iMac


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Un CD de Snow Léopard ferait l'affaire pour refaire la partition, non!!
> Ou carrément changer de DD.



Oui, mais ça aussi, faut avoir, et si le seul Mac qu'il ait est, comme je le pense, cet iMac, il n'y a guère de raison qu'il ai ça.



david84100 a dit:


> Oui voilà, c'est ca les 2 CD que j'ai.
> Mais il y a marqué aussi, pour les modèles Imac DV.
> J'utilise celui qui a marqué Restauration de logiciels.
> Installation de logiciels, ne se passe rien, j'arrive au fond d'écran avec les cd cd cd au fond mais aucune option, rien.
> ...



Oui, mais là c'était pour l'exemple.

Donc, une fois que tu as le fond d'écran avec tous les CD en démarrant sur le CD "install", il te suffit de double cliquer sur l'icône en haut à droite, qui représente le CD, et dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre (si elle n'est pas ouverte dès le départ), de 1) lancer utilitaire disque pour formater, et 2) installer un système. Cela dit, si c'est le disque, le problème, installation ou restauration, tu auras le même message d'erreur, ou peu s'en faut.


----------



## david84100 (20 Mai 2013)

Non, j'ai 2 Mac book pro aussi.
Mais bon laissez tomber, je vais le jeter à la déchèterie et c'est tout.
Merci en tout cas pour l'aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2013)

david84100 a dit:


> Non, j'ai 2 Mac book pro aussi.
> Mais bon laissez tomber, je vais le jeter à la déchèterie et c'est tout.
> Merci en tout cas pour l'aide.



Eh ! Ça peut interresser quelqu'un, ne le jette pas !


----------

